# Loads of free patterns



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

http://us.schachenmayr.com/finder/pattern/?filters=tid%3A24%20type%3Apattern%20tid%3A187&retain-filters=1


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the link! Lots of lovely patterns there.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

thank you!!!


----------



## Ricia (Sep 11, 2012)

Great kids sweaters- thanks!


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

Lovely. Downloaded a few patterns


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for pattern site. Some great one's on here for Christmas pressies.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

I found some great patterns here, Thank you!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

sock happy thank you


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks for the kink, very good.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you. Saved several patterns. I also loved how organized this site is. Really easy to find what you're interested in


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this link.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanka


----------



## suzan3 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you.


----------

